# S: Should I cry or vomit?



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

16 ends! I undid the twisted skein of hand dyed, merino from new Zealand to get it ready to ply with the dark purple Cheviot I'm spinning. 

At first I thought moth damage...this was yarn I traded for several years ago. I carefully inspected and snapped this hank and the second one. Nope, looks like a manufacturing mechanical cutting incident. The ends do not look chewed and there are none of the other signs of moths.

How many years I waited for this yarn decide wanted it wanted to be made into or used for. Even if/when I get it all wound off I would want to match the color runs before wet splicing it all together.

NOT! Back to the drawing board...sigh.. :sm19: :sm17: :sm16:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well that is upsetting. I would wet splice and not worry about matching the colorways. Some will just be a little shorter I would think. But for reference, I have some merino that is the same. But although I could see no signs of moths, or larva I know it was moths. I had it wound in cakes and put away with a half knitted top which I just didn't want to finish and like anymore. When I grabbed one of the balls for a different project I found it 'cut' as I unwound it. Boo, I know it is a big pain to splice, but it will have to be done to use it, and then wash it. "Sigh"


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Its the untangling it all that got me....all in knots. I has always never been bother by tangles. I'm the person that has always said, you got tangles, give me your worst nightmare tangle....I'll take care if it.

No enthusiasm here! Thought I was go to be plying today.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Its the untangling it all that got me....all in knots. I has always never been bother by tangles. I'm the person that has always said, you got tangles, give me your worst nightmare tangle....I'll take care if it.
> 
> No enthusiasm here! Thought I was go to be plying today.


 :sm13:


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That is disappointing. Hope you will be able to save it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Awwww...that is disappointing for you. Hopefully you can fix it. The colors are just beautiful. I think I would be sitting there crying, actually.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your yarn woes. Spit splice it would be. This has probably happened to all of us with wool staah, unfortunately.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I had five hanks of yarn like that once. It seems to take me forever to get them spliced back together. The good thing is that it was a wool yarn and I was able to wet-splice it. I go with crying, and then laughing when you are finished.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I started detangleing it. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I could almost hear your heart breaking. Hope it comes out well after all your work to splice it back together.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Really disappointing. Best of luck with the salvage job.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Hope you manage to salvage it. So disappointing.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I started detangleing it. Thanks for the support.


I have to say, I admire your sticktoitness. I know when you get done, it will be just beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I have to say, I admire your sticktoitness. I know when you get done, it will be just beautiful!


Thanks, I think I have to be stubborn about it ...grit my teeth, grrr
:sm23:


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

What a disappointment.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would be doing some fast Russian joins on that one. To beautiful to lose.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Sympathies - that happened to me too recently, when winding off a commercial cone to ply up for Dorset buttons for a customer. Sooooo frustrating.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please don't vomit,that is too severe. But copious tears and a bottle of spirits are warranted. I had some yarn from Elann that waited a few years for me to find the perfect use. The color was called plum but it was a brown plum. When I decided to use it I found lots of shredded parts. I plied it with a brown machine knitting yarn. Wherever there was a break or thin part I overlapped the ends and wound the good yarn back and forth over that area to make a bump reinforcing it. Turned out very nice. I knit a sweater with a circular garter stitch yoke. I found a yarn with some metallic in it that matched very well and set the yoke off. Subtle but looked great and it always gets compliments. Stubborn is the cure all right. I bet you come up with something great. You are starting off with a much prettier color than I did.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Please don't vomit,that is too severe.


You are right just that that sinking feeling in a out of my stomach was rather intense for a few... Thanks for your story of your yarn misadventure!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Whew, first skein done, on the wheel putting a bit of twist in it. Should be ready to ply with the dark purple, tonight? Tomorrow morn? I only worked it maybe 30--45 minutes at a time over the last several days
Did finish spinning all four ounces of the dark purple, 2 Oz's each on 2 bobbins.

I'm hoping that the second skein of the multi color will be easier, I...hum... In my frustration with the first skein made untangling worse that it should have been. I think! :sm16: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

The colors look pretty. Once you are done, you will be so happy you persevered. Can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Once you are done, you will be so happy you persevered.


Yeppers, I'm glad I fished that tangled mess out of the trash can.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Any more progress???


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Any more progress???


Yes, yes, yes! All untangled and I'm plying now. Looks wonderful.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

:sm24: anyone who posts projects gives me inspiration. Keep it up!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> :sm24: anyone who posts projects gives me inspiration. Keep it up!!


Oh yes, I'll keep on posting.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

How disapppining. Agree split splice works well . Colours are gorgeous


----------

